# What happens after the egg?



## Murray (Jan 15, 2007)

I was wanting to do some tank maintanence when i noticed my kribs just layed eggs. They all were there for a day then half disapeared. After that they slowly seemed to disapear. Now there are none that I can see but the female still somewhat guards the cave however she swims free aroudn sometimes and seems to be slightly fighting with the male. Do the eggs fall to the ground or do the fry hide in the gravel for a few days? Is it safe to start cleaning gravel? Is there still a chance I will see the fish in the next day or two?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

some other fish may have eat them(if u have any other fish in with them, that is!)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once the eggs hatch, the fry are all egg sack with tails. The may still be adhesive, and the parents may move them into a cave, a pit, or stick them to a leaf. It could be several days more before the egg sacs are absorbed and the fry can swim around. Even then, the parents may keep them herded in cave or pit.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

If this is the first time they bred they may have eaten the eggs themselves.... they do this the first couple of times until they get experiance....


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Since you said they were only there for a day, I'd say the parents or another fish ate them. They didn't fall off into the gravel and they certainly didn't hatch in 24 hours. I am assuming the parents are new to breeding, and if this is true, as was posted above, they have to gain some experience before they make it all the way to having live little babies swimming around. They may have even not cleaned the spot enough before laying eggs and the eggs died. Lots of things could have happened due to inexperience but don't worry, they'll get it soon enough. I have never seen a breeding pair of anything become so discouraged that they just quit trying  unless of course another fish bullies them to the point of too much stress but I've only seen that once ever and I've had many fish breed in my tanks over the years.


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2007)

half the eggs were gone in 24 hours the rest stayed for at least 48 maybe a bit more and slowly went away, the parents never let anyone in there so im guessing either the eggs didnt make it or they arent free swimming yet, ill giver a few more days before i start puttin my hands in there doing rennovations. thanks guys!


----------

